# Madison Diver



## mallorcaadam (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi All,

I got this in he post today. Cheap at 60 euros and I wanted a watch with an orange bezel. I had never seen this brand of watch do anything other than the plastic or silicon things that look and feel dodgy. I did a search around on the internet for a few hours and I cant find this watch anywhere else. I bought it from fleabay from a seller in Germany.

It feels ok, nice solid case, bezel only spins one way but it has nice definite clicks and lines up nicely. The date magnifier in on the outside of the crystal (is it meant to be?) stuck on top!. The strap is not bad but too thin for this size of case. Its 20mm at the case and thins down quite quickly to 16mm. I might try and get a shark mesh or an orange leather (Omega PO rip off  ).

Here a few photos - sorry about the quality, my first watch photos!

Let me know what you think guys!


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Cool colour i like it


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup, good colour.

The date magnifier is always stuck on top, I believe. I seem to remember one or two threads on the forum about nervous Rolex owners deciding to remove theirs with razor blades, white spirit and all sorts of other stuff you wouldn't really want within 100 miles of a Â£3k watch.


----------



## mallorcaadam (Apr 27, 2012)

AbingtonLad said:


> Yup, good colour.
> 
> The date magnifier is always stuck on top, I believe. I seem to remember one or two threads on the forum about nervous Rolex owners deciding to remove theirs with razor blades, white spirit and all sorts of other stuff you wouldn't really want within 100 miles of a Â£3k watch.


Now I think about it.... it is totally logical to have the date magnifier on top on the glass and not embedded into it. If you cut into the crystal at all you would destroy the integrity and strength making it more prone to cracking and caving in at serious depth. Not that any normal diver (the person) can go below 30m anyway 

One day I will have a Rolex... Collecting old Omegas and sitting on them for the time being until T17Â´s come back into fashion or the next "boom" starts.... a long wait I think!


----------

